
The Companies Shaping Big Data 2.0 - s_reid9
http://blog.500miles.io/2015/10/26/companies-shaping-the-future-of-big-data/
======
srilu
Great list of big data 2.0 companies

------
vkadakia
Well articulated article

------
msang
Great post Sam!

